# Logitech ATTACK3 - Joystick controls for playing FIFA 2005?



## Knight (Nov 20, 2004)

need to know hte Joystick controls for playing FIFA 2005.
the joystick is Logitech ATTACK3 joystick.

anyone, could pls let me know, how to play FIFA 2005.

[ I tried playing it. after starting the game> i somehow managed to start the game with a button(which is the top center of the  joystick). After tha, i just did nothing. the player is doing the tricks(what the player used to do when the Left-SHIFT button is pressed).

do not know what to do>

i also coulkdnt find teh controls for joystick ion FIFA 2005

Pls help me


----------



## beyondthegracefgod (Nov 20, 2004)

Fifa with a jstck is tough.use a pad its a lot simpler


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 20, 2004)

Yaaa really JoySticks are Primarily meant for Flight Simulation and then Racing Games... Mortal Combat Is as much as you can Stress...
  But FIFA 2005 ...A Keyboard will make Game much easier for you...Believe me..and Moreever FIFA 2005 Is really a Fantastic game...A Game Pad is worth every Penny you spend ..a Paisa for that


----------

